# [SOLVED] PS3 wont play 3d blu ray



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

I purchased a 3dc-1000 3d kit and it works great gaming on mx xbox. but when i put in the 3d blu ray disc that came with the kit it says " this disc has detected that this player is not 3d compatible:" any thoughts?


----------



## andrew_berge (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: PS3 wont play 3d blu ray*

I googled it quickly and it says you need at least firmware version 3.50 to read 3D Blu-ray. Have you updated recently?


----------



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

*Re: PS3 wont play 3d blu ray*

i have 4.41


----------



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

*Re: PS3 wont play 3d blu ray*

thanks man i just figured it out.


----------

